# Best Digitial photo labs



## natureluver (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm looking for digital labs in the Orange County area that are comparable to the following in Los Angeles: A&I, PC Color, The Icon.  I know there were a few labs in Orange County that were at one time comparable, but have since gone out of business.  Anyone know of any in the O.C. that takes special care in looking after their machines and knows about color management ?


----------



## KmH (Jan 10, 2011)

Color management starts with the photographer.

I mainly use the Miller's Professional Imaging family of companies in Kansas.

Are you looking for a lab that does chromogenic prints or a lab that does inkjet prints?


----------



## natureluver (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for your input.  Miller's companies...mpix.com?  I have used mpix before, it is definitely a bit far in comparison to where I live in Long Beach, CA.  I'm looking for inkjet that is closer to home instead


----------



## iloveshooting (Mar 13, 2011)

I live in Irvine and found an incredible lab in Tustin. They're not the size of those labs you mentioned, but they do offer quality just as good if not better. Some of the best OC photographers go there. I was impressed by their deep knowledge of color management and the quality of their prints. Here's their site, www.fotoworkspro.com


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 13, 2011)

Just out of curiosity. What are you printing (single prints, albums, gallery wraps etc)? And why would you limit yourself to something close to home?


----------



## natureluver (Mar 14, 2011)

ChristopherCoy:  I'm printing a variety of things:  Plexi mounted large prints, albums, metal prints, gallery wraps: depends on the client.  It's not a matter of limiting myself.  It's a matter of finding something close that allows me to establish good relations with the business, so that if there is a problem I'm not dealing with someone only over the phone or via email, if I wanted the option to talk to someone face to face I have it.  I realize this option isn't always available, but sometimes in this digital age it's really frustrating waiting and waiting and waiting to talk to someone via email or phone conversation.  I did end up finding a really good lab, which is not close in fact it's 8 hours away, but close enough, in the same state of California: Bayphoto in Santa Cruz.  They are close enough, outstanding work, offer fast free shipping on prints 11x14 and under or only $1.50 for ups shipping on large orders...great prices, fast shipping, what more can I say, I love them!  It's a matter of getting really good customer service, great prints, and sent to me in a speedy manner.  Why wait for your work to be shipped to you from some far away place that does great work, when there are labs that are closer that will do the same work and get it to your needy clients even sooner.


----------



## natureluver (Mar 14, 2011)

iloveshooting:  Thanks!  I will have to check them out!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 14, 2011)

natureluver said:


> It's not a matter of limiting myself.  It's a matter of finding something close that allows me to establish good relations with the business, so that if there is a problem I'm not dealing with someone only over the phone or via email,




Thats why I was asking. White House Custom Color calls me by name anytime I call. I get my stuff usually next day. If there is a problem then reprint with no questions asked, under most circumstances.


----------

